# Ventana Tandem



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

Just to let you tandem viewers know I have a full suspension Ventana for sale

Jim


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I can tell you from many years in the tandem busienss that it usually takes more info than that to sell a tandem.
Specs and pictures might help, along with where the tandem is located.
Just my .02.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

More info please. As Alex stated pics, specs, location, and price.....would all be nice.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Ventana Tandem MTB - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry for the brief description. I was in a hurry and forgot to say it was in the classified section and also on EBAY. I'm in the Detroit area and its also on MMBA.org
Thanks She&I for the link.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

I am just getting back into riding after a 20 year sabbatical... the things that have emerged are amazing!!


----------



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

It's Sold.

Thanks everyone.

Merry Christmas


----------

